# Is it normal for breeders to not respond for long amounts of time?



## Meghan687 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello everyone! I have been in touch with a breeder for a while and about a week ago she replied back saying she had available puppies. Shortly after, I replied asking her how/when she would like us to place down a deposit. She then didn’t say anything for about a week so we sent a follow up email. It’s been a couple of day sense then and she still hasn’t replied. The puppies are around 3 weeks right now. Is this normal? I know she’s probably very busy and I don’t want to bother her. I’m just worried something went wrong and the pup won’t be available anymore or something ?. Should I be worried or am I just being impatient?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I assume most breeders have a full-time job on top of their commitments to their dogs and the first few weeks is the hardest I've heard. So for me, I'd assume she is just busy and hasn't had time to get to her emails yet. Do you have a phone number? Maybe give her a call on the weekend and see if you can touch base?


----------



## 204408 (Jul 24, 2019)

It doesn't sound like you supplied a deposit, that would be a reason to worry about not hearing back from a breeder. In my experience, every breeder has a different communication style and you have to select the one who has a style you can live with, I also happen to appreciate when breeders lay out their exact process for accepting deposits and/or publish their puppy application so you know what to expect instead of wondering how long it should be before they get back to you.

The breeder I selected got back to me the same day with each point of contact, and sends weekly updates on the puppies with pictures. It sounds like you expect your breeder to respond timely, and I am guessing that this person may not be able to meet you at your expectations. Maybe look for someone who will. Other breeders I dealt with ignored my e-mail, didn't want to answer questions, invited me to visit the litter to see the available puppy, or responded that she didn't know when the next litter would be and to follow up in a couple of months - so its a total mixed bag.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't care how "busy" a breeder is. If she has indicated she might have a puppy for you, she should give you the courtesy of a response. I'll tell you that, for me, the first three weeks we are sitting by the puppies 24/7, so there is plenty of time to return calls and emails. Lots of feeding, weighing, and other things, but also lots of time just sitting by them, so time to respond to people.

Call her on the phone. And if she doesn't answer and doesn't return the message, I'd call her twice a day until she responds. If puppies are 3 weeks old already, she is at the point of starting to decide who will get puppies, if she hasn't decided already. If you don't hear from her soon, you're probably not getting a puppy from this litter.

Good luck!


----------



## Kiera Girl (Jul 5, 2019)

Sounds like you out of luck on this one.. not good communication there. My breeder is very busy but emails me right back same day. I have her cell number also which I have used to text her several times. Franky, I couldn't work with someone who didn't get back to me.. just irks me!


----------



## Meghan687 (Jul 4, 2019)

Kiera Girl said:


> Sounds like you out of luck on this one.. not good communication there. My breeder is very busy but emails me right back same day. I have her cell number also which I have used to text her several times. Franky, I couldn't work with someone who didn't get back to me.. just irks me!


 we’ve been in contact with her for months waiting for the puppy. I would hate to have to restart my search. Starting to worry I was blacklisted or something.


----------



## Meghan687 (Jul 4, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> I don't care how "busy" a breeder is. If she has indicated she might have a puppy for you, she should give you the courtesy of a response. I'll tell you that, for me, the first three weeks we are sitting by the puppies 24/7, so there is plenty of time to return calls and emails. Lots of feeding, weighing, and other things, but also lots of time just sitting by them, so time to respond to people.
> 
> Call her on the phone. And if she doesn't answer and doesn't return the message, I'd call her twice a day until she responds. If puppies are 3 weeks old already, she is at the point of starting to decide who will get puppies, if she hasn't decided already. If you don't hear from her soon, you're probably not getting a puppy from this litter.
> 
> Good luck! <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


She never gave out her number. Do you think it’s possible she blacklisted me? I’ve been looking through the forum and it seems that happens sometimes.


----------



## Kiera Girl (Jul 5, 2019)

Yeah, I think blacklisting happens. Not sure that's the case in your situation though. But if she's not getting back to you at this point, and not even caring about confirming details of your deposit... that is a red light to me. Regarding blacklisting, I'll tell you my quick story. After calling and contacting all the reputable breeders in my area first, I wondered why one of the breeders was not returning my calls or emails... and I sent alot of emails and left alot of messages, throughout a time period! Friends told me this person always gets back to them right away. Another breeder emailed this breeder and copied me on it, trying to connect us as they didn't have any upcoming pups.. Again, no response. Strange I thought. 

Then I remembered seeing the breeder in a facebook post (where I had commented on a forum post and so did they). It dawned on me that they probably checked my profile, which makes it very clear what my political affiliation is. When I checked theirs (as I figured I'd send a facebook message), I realized that they had clear anger and hatred towards what I support 150%. Their wall was polar opposite mine! LOL. So I definitely feel I was 100% blacklisted because of political beliefs. Oh well. My breeder now is awesome and has great dogs who are healthy and gorgeous. So it worked out well for me and I'm sure it will work out for you!!! Move on. I ended up having many breeders to choose from but they all got back to me around the same time. Have you done searches on here for breeders?


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

My breeder has always been available and incredibly responsive. We are all friends on facebook interact pretty much on a daily basis. I'm sorry this one seems to be a bust. Consider it dodging a bullet. I don't know about y'all but I value the mentorship that comes with a good breeder and that I can rely on them to a point for assistance, info, etc.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Let's be clear about blacklisting.

It's not blacklisting when a breeder ghosts you and refuses to sell you a puppy. Blacklisting is when all the breeders get together and decide ahead of time that none of them will sell you a puppy. Blacklisting does happen. I'm part of breeder FB groups where we will occasionally see posts from someone warning others to stay away from a potential puppy buyer. It's usually because of some huge red flag that concerns breeders about the life and safety of any puppy to be placed with that buyer. It's never about politics.


----------



## rosemallow (Aug 15, 2018)

Currently experiencing this as well. I was getting photo updates every few days of the puppies and haven't heard from my breeder in over a week now. I sent an email yesterday but I still haven't heard back. I'm sure the puppies are just a handful at the moment. I am hoping nothing has gone wrong though....


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

rosemallow said:


> Currently experiencing this as well. I was getting photo updates every few days of the puppies and haven't heard from my breeder in over a week now. I sent an email yesterday but I still haven't heard back. I'm sure the puppies are just a handful at the moment. I am hoping nothing has gone wrong though....


If you still haven't heard back tomorrow again, I'd start bugging the breeder multiple times a day. Fingers crossed


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't send fifty emails. That's freakin annoying. JUST CALL THEM.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Breeders who don't respond are jerks. We see thread after thread here by people asking what they should do when their breeder suddenly ghosts them. No one is so busy that they can't fire off a two-sentence email or make a return call. It's just rude not to, and I wish people would stop making excuses for such bad behavior. 

We're quick to criticize puppy buyers, but no one wants to call out the breeders. "Oh, they're busy. Just be patient." Or, "They get so many emails!" Or, "It's not easy dealing with all those puppy buyers." Or, "It's so much work when puppies are on the ground, breeders just don't have time." Nonsense. Being communicative is part of the gig, and it's basic human decency. If you sell puppies and you won't give a return email to someone who has contacted you about getting one of your puppies, you're just a terrible human being. Maybe not serial killer terrible, but not good. Just treat people the way you want to be treated.

I hope I can truthfully say that everyone who contacts us regarding our puppies gets a return call or email within 24 hours. We make an effort at that. And we are getting lots of emails right now from people on our waiting list, new people, people checking for litter updates, etc., and we still respond to each and every one of them within hours. We even do the same for the many people who contact us asking about _other_ breeders and _other_ puppies (though that does sometimes get annoying). It's called making a minimal effort to be a decent human being. It's not that tough. If I can do it, any breeder can do it.

/rant


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> Breeders who don't respond are jerks. We see thread after thread here by people asking what they should do when their breeder suddenly ghosts them. No one is so busy that they can't fire off a two-sentence email or make a return call. It's just rude not to, and I wish people would stop making excuses for such bad behavior.
> 
> We're quick to criticize puppy buyers, but no one wants to call out the breeders. "Oh, they're busy. Just be patient." Or, "They get so many emails!" Or, "It's not easy dealing with all those puppy buyers." Or, "It's so much work when puppies are on the ground, breeders just don't have time." Nonsense. Being communicative is part of the gig, and it's basic human decency. If you sell puppies and you won't give a return email to someone who has contacted you about getting one of your puppies, you're just a terrible human being. Maybe not serial killer terrible, but not good. Just treat people the way you want to be treated.
> 
> ...


I wish we had a “like” button. Well said!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

TuckersMamma said:


> I wish we had a “like” button. Well said!


FYI, I think most people here use the "thanks" button as a "like" button. At least, I do.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just a thought... if they don't have the courtesy to respond to you BEFORE you get your puppy, don't expect them to respond after 

My girl's breeder was very attentive until she got her deposit. In 6 weeks I got 3 two second clips on the babies. She would not return phone calls, would not respond to update request. When I picked up the pup she was rude as hell, would not give a receipt for a cash payment, would not give registration papers and had no clue about her puppies.... and demanded pups go home at 6 weeks. It took months to get reg. papers.

If I hadn't had a car full of grand kids & a 5 hr drive, I was willing to loose the deposit and would have left. I spent $1,100 in vet bills on this puppy that required a vet visit ever 2 weeks for 4 months. Take it as a sign and find a better breeder.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> TuckersMamma said:
> 
> 
> > I wish we had a “like” button. Well said!
> ...


Thanks button?? LOL we have that ?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

TuckersMamma said:


> Thanks button?? LOL we have that ?


I sent you a PM


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> Just a thought... if they don't have the courtesy to respond to you BEFORE you get your puppy, don't expect them to respond after


Bingo. 



(adding words because my post is too short)


----------



## Debsunshine58 (Apr 24, 2020)

Meghan687 said:


> Hello everyone! I have been in touch with a breeder for a while and about a week ago she replied back saying she had available puppies. Shortly after, I replied asking her how/when she would like us to place down a deposit. She then didn’t say anything for about a week so we sent a follow up email. It’s been a couple of day sense then and she still hasn’t replied. The puppies are around 3 weeks right now. Is this normal? I know she’s probably very busy and I don’t want to bother her. I’m just worried something went wrong and the pup won’t be available anymore or something ?. Should I be worried or am I just being impatient?


----------



## Debsunshine58 (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes it’s normal in my experience. Keep sending emails . They are busy at this time in the puppy process . I facebook text and email ! Then they eventually respond .


----------

